# car noise



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a 2003 Buick Rendezvous with about 70,000 miles on it. I have noticed for the last couple weeks that I have a noise when i push on the gas. I was thinking it probably needed a muffler, so I took it to the muffler shop and they checked the whole exhaust system and couldn't find a thing. They said they have no idea where it is coming from. It gets loud around 20-30 mph but when I get up to about 50..it quits. Has got me puzzled...I have no idea where to start looking. I hope someone here might have a clue. Thanks!!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

A buzzy noise? Loose heat shield, your mechanic missed maybe? Squeely noise could be the belt or an idler or a bearing in an accesory like the alternator or power steering pump. Can you describe it better or possibly add a location where the noise is coming from? Is it only when you move or will it happen if you rev the engine in park too?


----------



## manawar (Nov 1, 2011)

It's hard to tell without some more details.
I did find this -
http://www.topix.com/forum/autos/buick-rendezvous/TENM3L8KS8MBCEN8C

and there are other discussions about wheel bearings on this model. Just google buick rendezvous noise.

Sometimes the best way is to have the mechanic drive the car. A good one should be able to tell where and what system to look at.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

It is not ENGINE KNOCK from low octane fuel? This usually happens when you give the car gas, accelerating. You could try a high octane fuel in a tank to rule this out.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Well no way to tell without hearing the noise first hand but on Monday when I go to work I will look up to see if their are any service bulletins out on it that might be helpful. Problems that seem to be this common usually will


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

when I start it..you can hardly even tell it is running, it is so quiet. When i get to about 20-30 mph or so it sounds just like a loud muffler. It roars just like a hole in a pipe or something..no rattling or shaking of the steering wheel..just that noise. As soon as I take my foot off of the gas..it is quiet until I accelerate again. I know the humming noise..I had to do the rear differential fluid thing and the figure 8's...not sure if any of you have heard of that or not. I have had that done twice since I have had it. This is a totally different noise. Appreciate all your help..thank you very much!


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Since it is stopping when you are taking your foot off the gas that rules out anything bearing wise or loose heat shield or other plastic. Are you really hammering it acceleration wise?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

It hasn't got a turbo charged engine does it?


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

oh geez...how did I know I would get a question I don't know. It didn't do it until about 2 weeks ago, so if the engine was made for it, I would think that it should have made it all along...but don't quote me on that...I know how to put gas in it lol. I am almost sure it isnt a bearing...wouldn't that rattle or something? This is just a louder roar..like a muffler noise. If I get up to 50 or so..I can't hear it anymore. I am just wondering now,if the muffler shop didn't miss a pipe or a seal that is bad. It has a stainless steel or aluminum exhaust on it. They didn't seem to pleased at that place that I came back and they ended up giving me a refund and having to take their muffler back off.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Well found my problem...it is the Resinator. I guess that is like some little muffler right before the converter. I knew by the sound it had to do with the exhaust system...glad I was at least right on that part. I can either put another one on for about 90 dollars or I can remove it and just add a pipe for 35...both will do the same.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Well so much for my last post!!!! and 125.00. Had a new resinator put on it...still have the same problem. So it is definitely not in the exhaust. I think I am stumped along with a couple of mechanics. Any clues anyone..I have never had this problem before. I was wondering if I had a diagnotic check on it would it tell me what it is??


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

My opinion is that it is still the exhaust system. You just happened to get the wrong item. The muffler has a baffle that is broken loose on the inside of the muffler IMO.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

agmantoo said:


> My opinion is that it is still the exhaust system. You just happened to get the wrong item. The muffler has a baffle that is broken loose on the inside of the muffler IMO.


I went to a good exhaust place and they put a new muffler on it...I paid for it and left. I wasn't a block down the road and it was still making the same noise...so I took it back and they drove it and put it back in the garage and put another muffler on it...thinking they said that maybe they had a bad one. So after about an hour or so..he came out and gave me a refund..said that it is not my muffler and that they put the original one back on. Sure wish I knew what it is...I was wondering if maybe if i use a higher octane of gas would that help?:shrug:


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Post #4?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

gaucli

If you slowly rev the engine up to where the noise occurs when driving will the noise be heard sitting still?[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiIilkfNnRg&feature=related[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4q1To09-4c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

There's still a catalytic converter that can buzz.

If the car must be in motion for the noise to occur I'd look at the front wheel bearings. Will it make noise if the car is rolling at 30 mph in neutral?


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

There is a bulletin out that the seal around the fuel pump will go bad and suck in air creating a roaring sound on acceleration. Go to a shop and have them look up TSB's for your car and they will find it.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

thank you JoeJeep..i will do that...in the meantime I have been reading everything possible on this car. Do you think possibly that it could be the rear driveshaft? I read that it is full of this "foam" stuff and alot of time it breaks loose from the wall of it..making the noise. I did try higher octane gas...didn't seem to make a difference. What does that involve changing a driveshaft? Wow I really like Joe's answer...sounds the cheapest to fix lol.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

The 2 exhaust places I took it to guaranteed it was nothing with the exhaust.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

joejeep92 said:


> There is a bulletin out that the seal around the fuel pump will go bad and suck in air creating a roaring sound on acceleration. Go to a shop and have them look up TSB's for your car and they will find it.


Can I ask what TSB is?


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

Technical service bulletin


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I guess you did not want to waste the gas to see if the noise occurred when revving the engine while sitting still?


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

it doesn't do it when reving the engine sitting still...do not start hearing it till about 20 mph.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

If it doesn't do it until the car is moving then it is most likely not that seal. Depending on how high you are revving. If you can put the car up on jack stands and put it in gear (be very very careful with this as the car can twist with torque) and give it gas. Have someone walk around the vehicle until they find a general area for the noise and proceed from there.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Did you have an oil change when it started? If so then check the air filter It may be the wrong one or not placed in right.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

When I first noticed it doing it..I had just had the tires rotated. It might have been a week later that it started. I drove it today and noticed that it makes it as long as i am accelerating at any speed, but as soon as i take my foot off, it quits. I wish It was in the exhaust, at least i would know what it is. I really appreciate all your ideas though, i really do.


----------



## bikehealer1 (Oct 8, 2009)

start looking at wheel/axle bearings. axle bearings going bad will "sing" under a load,drop off at higher speeds and die off when you let off the gas.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Had the same symptoms on a Ford Bronco, turned out to be a bad universal joint. Lots of noise under torque, stopped when I let off on the gas.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, took my car to a Buick/GM dealer today. I told them I wanted them to tell me what was wrong with it. They drove it around, put it up and down (many times) on a rack and hooked some type of hoses to it and revved it up (which it sounded pretty quiet), don't think it makes the noise unless it is moving. They come in and tell me that they are not able to pinpoint the noise but that they noticed that the dampner for the torque tube was broke and missing a bolt. They couldn't guarantee that was what was making the noise. To fix the damper or dampner (is how they spelled it) would be $815.00:stars:. I would think there would be some kind of guarantee before I go putting 800 dollars into it and it doesn't help it. So I ended up getting a free oil change and carwash and left. I looked online and that part is around 549.00 so that was probably about right. Now I am wondering if maybe I could get a used one at a junkyard or something. GEEZ...what to do!!!!


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I took your last input and did some searching. I think you will want to read this
http://www.topix.com/forum/autos/buick-rendezvous/TENM3L8KS8MBCEN8C

Here is the service bulletin and some additional info
http://ww2.justanswer.com/uploads/h...endezvous_boom_or_drone_noise_at_2100_rpm.pdf


From the information above remove any dirt or mud that has built up around the problem area.

If the vehicle was mine I would replace the broken and missing parts and then do a test drive. If the problem persist I would try what this person did.....


"I've chased this noise on a few different model year AWD Rendezvous and tracked the source of the problem down to the rear driveshaft, usually the front half of the rear driveshaft. The hollow aluminum shaft appears to have a foam-like coating inside that breaks loose and vibrates, causing the annoying resonating hum, howl or whatever you want to call it. Looking at around a $1600 replacement cost, it was worth experimenting and the following has proven to be a cheap fix....

I drilled 2 holes, one on each side and at opposite ends of the problem driveshaft tube. With the holes drilled to match the size of the straw on a can of expanding spray foam, I emptied the contents of 2 large cans into the tube. When the foam had mostly stopped oozing out of the holes and began to set-up, I covered the holes with ductape and drove the vehicles at highway speeds for 20 to 30 miles, to let the foam evenly distribute and self-balance itself inside the tube. So far, it's worked every time."

Here is the kit and cheaper price for the parts recommend by GM. It appears that any shade tree mechanic could put it on. The time required is only 8/10ths of an hour.
http://www.gmpartseast.com/parts/gm-88964153_dampener.html


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

wow..I am gonna check out the cleaning part. Will call the mechanic today and see what he thinks. Would be very nice if that is all there was to it. Thank you so much for bringing this to my attention. I checked online for that replacement part and it is very expensive..but definitely alot cheaper than what they wanted at the Buick garage. Thanks so much again..I will let you know how it goes.


----------

